# MUCC Policy Report, Week of May 24



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Policy Report, Week of May 24

Dove Season - The Dove Bill (HB 5029) still sits in the House for concurrence on changes which were made in the Senate (deleting the appropriation and adding a $1.00 stamp). MUCC is confident that the Governor is agreeable to the compromise that MUCC presented to her for a trial season in parts of 12 southern Michigan counties. We are also just as confident that the Governor would not have signed the bill without such a compromise. MUCC members are encouraged to continue to call the Governor's office and request her support of HB 5029.

Captive Cervid Executive Order (EO) - What appeared as a bill on the fast track has seemed to slow with increased pressure from MUCC, MUCC members and members of the conservation community. House Concurrent Resolution (HCR) 51 (Casperson) seeks to repeal the Governor's Executive Order 2004-3, which shifts responsibility for the licensing, applications, registration, and inspection of captive cervid operations from the MDA to the MDNR. Oversight of animal health issues would remain with the MDA. Those who wish to overturn an executive order have 60 days from the time it is issued to repeal it, otherwise it becomes law. Because of the continued pressure from MUCC, its members, and groups like the National Wildlife Federation and the Michigan Bowhunters Association, the bill has apparently stalled. Continued pressure is needed to keep those who wish to repeal the EO at bay. Call you representative today and ask for their support of Governor Granholm 's EO 2004-3, and ask them NOT TO SUPPORT HCR 51 (Casperson).

Bass Regulations - A couple of weeks ago, the MDNR released Black Bass Fishing Seasons in Michigan, which includes background, research reviews, and recommendations for Michigan's bass stocks. The document was created by the Smallmouth and Largemouth Bass Regulations Committee (SALBRC) which is chaired by MSU's Mary Bremigan and MDNR's Gary Towns. Seven scenarios were developed by the committee regarding future bass season changes. The document will be presented at the June meeting of the Michigan Cool Water Committee, after which time it will be opened up for public comment. Questions concerning the document can be directed via email to [email protected] or the document can be found at http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364-92248--,00.html.

Bigger Better Bottle Bill Coalition- MUCC today joined with Michigan Environmental Coalition, The Ecology Center, Michigan Coalition of Conservation Districts, PIRGIM, League of Conservation Voters and National Wildlife Federation in announcing the Bigger, Better, Bottle Bill Coalition at a press conference held at the Capital. The goal of the coalition is to expand the existing bottle deposit law to include non-carbonated beverage containers such as those containing water, juice and ice tea. Released at the press conference was a poll commissioned by the Coalition which showed strong public support (73%) for expansion of the bottle bill. There was strong support among all age groups, in every area of the state and between Democrats and Republicans. The Coalition urged the Legislature to listen to their constituents and pass an expansion of the bottle bill. The coalition made it clear that if the legislature failed to approve such an expansion, the coalition would take the issue to the voters. 

Getting To the Bottom of Oil Drilling Noise- Gas and oil drills couldn't be louder at 100 feet than a humming refrigerator and oil facilities couldn't look for the fossil fuel in the controversial Mason Tract under a reform package proposed by Rep. Matt Gillard (D-Alpena).

The Alpena Democrat is trying to get the state to adopt the nation's first noise limitations on oil and gas facilities, stating the facilities couldn't be louder than 50 decibels at 100 feet. According to the web site of the League of the Hard of Hearing, a refrigerator is 50 decibels. Normal conversation is 60 decibels. A sewing machine is 60 decibels.

The bills (HB 5649-52) also prevent exploratory drilling on state-owned land at three of the northern Lower Peninsula's most prized waterways and forests as well as the Mason Tract in Crawford County. Also new roads built for drilling, couldn't be wider than 20 feet except under special circumstances approved by the Department of Environmental Quality (DEQ).

Other bills asks that Department of Natural Resources to inventory the Mason Tract, Sand Lakes Quiet Area, Pigeon River Country and the Jordan River Valley management area and to see who owns what and how the state can receive oil, gas and mineral rights.

Natural Resources Trust Fund Board Planning Retreat  The Michigan Natural Resources Trust Fund Board of Trustees will evaluate MNRTF grant-scoring criteria and selection process at its regularly scheduled meetings throughout this summer.

To prepare for that process, the MNRTF Board today announced a June 2-3 retreat at the Lansing Center in Lansing. The meeting is open to the public. Trustees will discuss MNRTF goals and policies with stakeholders, staff and other interested parties. Input gathered at this meeting will be used to help the Board determine priorities for the coming years. 

The retreat begins June 2, from 6:30 to 10 p.m., and concludes June 3, from 8:30 a.m. to 3 p.m., in rooms 204  205. The format includes stakeholder presentations and public comments to the Board on Wednesday evening, and discussion of major topics Thursday. 

Anyone interested in providing comments but unable to attend the retreat is encouraged to submit written remarks, by mail or electronically, by June 10. Additional information is available on the DNR web site, www.michigan.gov/dnr.

Written comments can be mailed to MNRTF Board Retreat, c/o Michigan Department of Natural Resources, PO Box 30425, Lansing, MI 48909-7925.

DNR Red Pine Project- Members of MUCCs forestry committee heard the DNRs proposed long range management plan for Red Pine in Michigan and they have submitted their comments through Sam Washington to the DNR. MUCCs forestry team was favorably impressed with the scientific approach being used to make decisions regarding red pine management but offered several recommendations to the DNR for improving the Red Pine Project. 

Riparian Corridors and Buffer Stripes- A letter was sent to the DNR and DEQ asking that their Best Forestry Management Practices be modified to include grasses and other non-woody plants, along with brush as acceptable alternatives to trees in buffer strips bordering watercourses. It is MUCCs position that these riparian areas that border our lakes and streams are extremely important not only for protecting water quality and controlling erosion but for the support of the wide variety of fish and wildlife that inhabit healthy corridors. Our view is that under many circumstances grassy meadows and low brush can provide excellent protection and along with important habitat diversity and should be recognized, along with trees, as suitable vegetation for buffer strips. Currently the Best management Practices emphasize trees at the exclusion of other vegetative forms.

Great Lakes Executive Order- President Bush released an Executive Order on May 18 calling for the establishment of a Great Lakes Interagency Task Force and for the Promotion of a Regional Collaboration of National Significance for the Great Lakes  EPA has been put in charge of the task force. In creating the task force, the President recognized the importance of the Great Lakes as a freshwater national treasure. He identified 140 federal programs currently involved in Great Lakes environmental restoration and management activities throughout the Great Lakes system. The task force will partner with the Great Lakes States, tribal and local governments, communities and other interest to establish regional collaboration to address national issues affecting the Great Lakes. 

MUCC has been involved in promoting the passage of the Great Lakes Restoration Act currently before Congress and encouraging the state to prepare a Great Lakes Restoration Plan. While we have applauded the creation of the Task Force, we believe that restoration activities should proceed posthaste recognizing the large investment in research that has already been completed on the Great Lakes and the imminent threat that exotic species pose to the Great Lakes system. 

Cormorants The US Department of Agricultures Wildlife Services Division environmental assessment for the control of cormorants should be approved by the end of this week and egg oiling is expected to begin the week of May 24th. Cormorant nesting islands to be targeted for egg oiling include St. Martins Shoal, Crow Island and Goose Island in the Les Cheneaux Island area. Many birds have already arrived and more are expected. Some adults have been tagged with radio transmitters so their behavior and reaction to egg oiling can be monitored. 

Natural Resources Commission June Meeting- The next Natural Resources Commission meeting is scheduled for June 3-4. Action items on their agenda include approval of deer hunting, trapping and antlerless deer regulation. The NRC Policy Committee on Wildlife Issues will be discussing proposed wildlife regulations 

Oil and Gas lease Auction- The MDNR is seeking nominations of property for lease at a proposed December 2004 oil and gas lease auction. Forms must be submitted between June 7 and July 2, 2004. Only 100,000 acres will be considered for leasing. Questions regarding the nomination should be directed to Kathy Evans, MDNR at 517-373-7677. 

2003 Deer Harvest Estimates- MDNR has released their final estimates for 2003. Survey results are based on a mail survey of about 50,000 deer hunters. Officials said that 64% of the surveys were returned. The 2003 estimate is slightly larger than the 2002 final estimated harvest of 470,000.The states record deer season harvest occurred in 1998, when nearly 600,000 deer were taken. The total 2003 deer harvest from all season ranks among Michigans top ten deer season. Approximately 780,000 people hunted deer in Michigan in 2003. Total license sales were down slightly comparable to 2002 (1,374,359 compared to 1,392,940). 
Bucks Antlerless Total

Upper Peninsula 36,000 25,000  61,000

Northern Lower Peninsula 79,000 82,000 161,000

Southern Lower Peninsula 127,000 123,000 250,000

Total 241,000 231,000 472,000

Michigan Wolf Population Continues to Grow The MDNR announced results of the most recent wolf survey which indicates at least 360 wolves in the Upper Peninsula. According to the DNR, the wolf population grew approximately 12 percent from the 321 animals counted last year. Last winter, biologists spent more than 2,000 hours conducting the wolf survey, which used tracking, aerial observations of packs with radio collared wolves. The DNR regularly monitors about 40 wolves that have been fitted with radio collars. The DNR noted that wolves were founding all UP counties except Keweenaw. The wolf population has reached the state recovery goal. Meeting this goal will allow the MDNR to remove wolves from the state list of threatened and endangered species after Federal delisting is completed. 

Mine Reclamation Act- MUCC is participating in workgroups organized to evaluate the regulatory provisions that apply to metallic mineral mining in Michigan and to examine the states mineral leasing process and contract document. The task force addressing changes to the Mine Reclamation Act was created by the Department of Environmental Quality at the request of legislators representing the Upper Peninsula. The task force has been given a 120 day deadline to provide recommendations. The task force charged with addressing the states leasing process and format was formed after MUCC suggested to the Michigan Natural Resources Commission that it was appropriate and necessary to examine the lease process in light of the increase interest in metallic mining exploration occurring in the Upper Peninsula. 

The work groups are prompted by recent mineral exploration activities in the western Upper Peninsula. Several mining companies have been conducting exploratory test well drilling. The metals of interest are zinc, copper, nickel, gold, silver and possibly others. Kennecott Corporation is expected to apply for permits to mine in northern Marquette County in the next few years. 

Friends of State Parks- MUCC organized and chaired a meeting on May 7 to explore the opportunity to create a Friends of State Park organization. Approximately 30 people from around the state representing individual parks friends organizations, trail users, local units of governments, the MDNR and interest citizens spent the day exploring the historic role of citizens in state parks, the current state of the state park system, and how other states friends organizations are organized. The outcome of the meeting was a decision to pursue the creation of a non-profit friends organization which would be independent of the state park system. A work-group was formed to create such an organization. Additional information about a state park friends organization will be provided in future policy reports. People interest in being involved in the creation of such an organization can contact Donna Stine at MUCC. 

Donna Stine
Policy Specialist
Michigan United Conservation Clubs
PO Box 30235
2101 Wood Street
Lansing, MI 48909
(517) 346-6487 - phone
(517) 371-1505 - Fax
[email protected]


----------

